# Bought some used Stihl equipment this summer....



## GreenRiverBoy (Jul 23, 2015)

...but they need some work. Anyone have manuals for the following. I'm looking for the parts and the service/repair manuals if anyone has them. Looked all over the internet and just can't find anything and then I found this website which looks like a real 2 cycle nerd hangout so here I am. Thanks for any help by the way!

Stihl FS55
Stihl FS90r
Stihl BG85c
Stihl BG86
Stihl 018
Stihl MS290


----------



## ANewSawyer (Jul 23, 2015)

There is a thread called: "Beg for manuals". I may try to post a link later.

And welcome to AS! Don't mind the Brushapes.


----------



## GreenRiverBoy (Jul 23, 2015)

ok, I found it. Much appreciated; I will relocate my request. Thanks!


----------



## ANewSawyer (Jul 23, 2015)

No problem. Glad to help you out. I am sorry Stihl treats IPLs and such as contraband not fit for the unwashed masses. It would be a lot easier if Stihl let them be published online like all the other *** manufactures I have run across.


----------

